

Ask HN: Who here is using IronRuby?  - abl

What are your thoughts/experience with it?  How different is it from the  "real thing" ? :) Does it support migrations?
======
cschneid
I looked at it a while back, and it wasn't feature complete enough for me to
really play with. It's probably worth another look.

For a more complete impl, look at JRuby. You get the nice benefits of a larger
virtual machine (the libraries!), but it's been tested heavily.

~~~
abl
I am looking to leverage both Ruby and ASP.NET libraries, that's why I'm
hoping IronRuby is mature enough... In May, they made the announcement that it
supports Rails. Of course performance and memory are still issues, I think
that's what they are focusing on improving now.

